# POP3 oder IMAP

## Heinzelmännchen

Hi,

ich habe mich bis jetzt mit dem HowTo von Tuxhausen.de und dem von Gentoo beschäftigt. Wobei ich bemerken muss, dass das von Gentoo für mich viel zu umfangreich ist und habe jetzt angefangen das von Tuxhausen abzuarbeiten.

Mein derzeitiger Stand ist, das ich bereits fetchmail am laufen habe und auch Postfix soweit arbeitet, dass ich die Mails, wie nach konfiguration, in /home/$user/.maildir oder /var/spool/mail/$user wieder finde. Wenn ich nach dem HowTo von Tuxhausen gehe, dann erwarte dieses /var/spool/mail/$user . Doch inwiefern die eine Variante besser ist als die andere kann ich nicht beurteilen. Kann mir ja einer mal schreiben wo der besondere Unterschied besteht.

Nun aber weiter zur Thematik. Bin nämlich jetzt an dem Punkt des IMAP beim HowTo angekommen. Der verwendete UW-IMAP wird bei mir derzeitig geblockt.

```
gentoo root # emerge -vp uw-imap

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] net-libs/c-client (from pkg net-mail/uw-imap-2004a)

[ebuild  N    ] net-mail/uw-imap-2004a  -debug +ipv6 -kerberos -pic +ssl 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

gentoo root # emerge -v uw-imap

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the net-libs/c-client package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

Daher komme ich erst einmal mit dem HowTo nicht weiter. Jedoch stelle ich mir sogleich auch die Frage wieso es IMAP sein sollte und nicht POP3. Von der Funktionsweise her sind sie jetzt identisch.

Würde es von daher nicht einfach reichen, wenn ich jetzt ein Programm wie qpopper installiere, welches mir die Mails aus /var/spool/mail/$user herausliest?

Oder habe ich irgendwas bei dem Ablauf von dem E-Mailserver nicht richtig verstanden?

Würde mich echt freuen, wenn wir es schaffen würden dieses Problem zu meistern.

Viele Grüße

Heinzelmaennchen

----------

## dakjo

Wenn dir pop3 reicht dann nim qpopper oder sowas.

----------

## DarKRaveR

@Eröffner:

Was meinst Du mit IMAP und POP3 sind identisch, da gibt es ja wohl doch massive Unterschiede ... würde ich meinen ....

----------

## dakjo

Er meint warscheinlich, weil die meisten imap daemons auch pop3 können dass das das gleiche ist

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Wenn dir pop3 reicht dann nim qpopper oder sowas.

 Meine jetzigen Accounts bei Providern oder von meinem Hoster sind auch alle POP3.

Doch der Unterschied zu früher besteht ja nicht mehr so wirklich zu IMAP oder?

Wenn ich qpopper nutzen möchte, dann brauche ich jetzt nur noch xinetd und qpopper mergen, oder?

Gibt es vielleicht noch ein HowTo welches sich darauf spezialisiert?

----------

## DarKRaveR

Bezüglich qpopper: Es mag sein, daß er daemonizeable ist, sprich kein xinetd brqaucht, müßte in der doku stehen - einige popper können daß, aus Performancegründen für große Installationen ...

Humm, ich verstehe das mit imap/pop nicht, oka, also, ich habe sowohl popper als auf imap auf meinem Server, sollte ich mal unterwegs sein, kann ich halt via imap auch files synchronisieren, dazu kommt auch noch:

Was bei imap auch nett ist, wenn ich meine mailfolder auf dem server habe, habe ich egal wo ich bin immer meine ganzen mails, da verschieben zwischen den onlinefoldern macht der server, ich muß dazu die mail nicht transportieren etc. etc.

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Bezüglich qpopper: Es mag sein, daß er daemonizeable ist, sprich kein xinetd brqaucht, müßte in der doku stehen - einige popper können daß, aus Performancegründen für große Installationen ...
> 
> Humm, ich verstehe das mit imap/pop nicht, oka, also, ich habe sowohl popper als auf imap auf meinem Server, sollte ich mal unterwegs sein, kann ich halt via imap auch files synchronisieren, dazu kommt auch noch:
> 
> Was bei imap auch nett ist, wenn ich meine mailfolder auf dem server habe, habe ich egal wo ich bin immer meine ganzen mails, da verschieben zwischen den onlinefoldern macht der server, ich muß dazu die mail nicht transportieren etc. etc.

 Hmm,

also IMAP und POP3 arbeiten zur heutigen Zeit ja sehr ähnlich. Wenn ich meinem Mail Client sage das ich die Mails vom POP3 drauflassen möchte, dann macht er das ja auch. Also sind die Mails solange ich ihm nix anderes sage immernoch auf dem Server. Der Unterschied ist für mich jetzt derzeit nur der doppelte Datenhaushalt -> Server und auf dem Client, was wiederrum bei IMAP nicht der Fall ist, sofern ich das jetzt verstanden habe. Doch wie verhält sich es, wenn ich alte Mails lesen möchte und ich habe keine Internet-Verbindung zu dem Zeitpunkt. Speichert der Mail Client  vom IMAP die Mails auch zwischen?

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *Heinzelmännchen wrote:*   

>  *DarKRaveR wrote:*   Bezüglich qpopper: Es mag sein, daß er daemonizeable ist, sprich kein xinetd brqaucht, müßte in der doku stehen - einige popper können daß, aus Performancegründen für große Installationen ...
> 
> Humm, ich verstehe das mit imap/pop nicht, oka, also, ich habe sowohl popper als auf imap auf meinem Server, sollte ich mal unterwegs sein, kann ich halt via imap auch files synchronisieren, dazu kommt auch noch:
> 
> Was bei imap auch nett ist, wenn ich meine mailfolder auf dem server habe, habe ich egal wo ich bin immer meine ganzen mails, da verschieben zwischen den onlinefoldern macht der server, ich muß dazu die mail nicht transportieren etc. etc. Hmm,
> ...

 

Wenn Du es Ihm sagt speichert er sie auch zwischen, wenn Du ihm sagst, er soll beim Beenden eine volle synchronisation machen (dann wird der zustand abgeglichen inklusive aller inhalte ....

Das mit dem pop stimmt zwar prinzipiell, was pop halt nicht kennt ist die sache mit den folders auf serverseite ...., du kannst zum beispiel auch usenet artikel mit in dem imap mailtree übernehmen (Habe ich aber noch nicht probiert) .... 

Jedes der beiden Protokolle hat sicher vorteile .... Das liegt klar auf der hand ...

----------

## Sas

Naja, bei IMAP muss man Mails nicht exlizit abrufen, um über neue benachrichtigt zu werden. Außerdem kennt IMAP Verzeichnisse auf Serverseite. Und man speichert auch gesendete Mails, Vorlagen usw. serverseitig, sodass sie einem immer zur Verfügung stehen. Außerdem werden Markierungen für gelesen, beantwortet und dergleichen auch serverseitig vorgehalten.

Wenn IMAP zur Verfügung steht, sollte man ihm eigentlich _immer_ den Vorzug gegenüber POP3 geben. Nur können leider nicht alle Clients gleich gut damit umgehen.

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

Hi,

ich möchte ja gerne IMAP eine chance geben. Doch das einzige HowTo was ich derzeitig kenne, das unterstützt den UW-IMAP.

Doch der ist wie oben ja geblockt, oder weiß jemand von Euch Rat wie ich dies umgehen kann?

----------

## DarKRaveR

Was spräche gegen emerge --unmerge c-client ....

Das sind die c client bindings für uw-imap

BRauchst Du die unbedingt ?

check doch mal die dpendencies, welches paket die braucht ....

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Was spräche gegen emerge --unmerge c-client ....
> 
> Das sind die c client bindings für uw-imap
> 
> BRauchst Du die unbedingt ?
> ...

 

Wusste gar nicht das ich diese gemerged hätte. Werde die dann mal unmergen.

----------

## Deever

 *Heinzelmännchen wrote:*   

> ich möchte ja gerne IMAP eine chance geben. Doch das einzige HowTo was ich derzeitig kenne, das unterstützt den UW-IMAP.
> 
> Doch der ist wie oben ja geblockt, oder weiß jemand von Euch Rat wie ich dies umgehen kann?

 Courier-IMAP benutzen?

HTH!

/dev

----------

## Haldir

oder cyrus-imapd, PostfixHowto+Cyrus gibts im Dutzendpack

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

So habe nun uw-imap installiert und xinetd gestartet.

Bekomme vom Mail Client (Mozilla) auch keine Fehlermeldung. Jedoch zeig er mir auch nicht die Mails an!

Senden geht irgendwie auch noch nicht. Doch alles mal nach einander.

----------

## Haldir

 *Heinzelmännchen wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Mein derzeitiger Stand ist, das ich bereits fetchmail am laufen habe und auch Postfix soweit arbeitet, dass ich die Mails, wie nach konfiguration, in /home/$user/.maildir oder /var/spool/mail/$user wieder finde. Wenn ich nach dem HowTo von Tuxhausen gehe, dann erwarte dieses /var/spool/mail/$user . Doch inwiefern die eine Variante besser ist als die andere kann ich nicht beurteilen. Kann mir ja einer mal schreiben wo der besondere Unterschied besteht.
> 
> 

 

Mal ein paar Kommentare:

1.) UW-imapd sucht die Mails nur in /var/spool/mail/$user nirgends anders

2.) Der einzige "Vorteil" an UW-imapd ist, dass du nix konfigurieren mußt

3.) Er skaliert saumäßig sobald du mehrere E-Mails hast  :Wink: 

4.) Wenn du postfix und uw-imapd einsetzt:

setz in der main.cf (ansonsten hast nen integriertes 50MB Limit für deine Mailboxen (da uw-imapd alles in einer MBX speichert):

mailbox_size_limit = 0

5.) Schmeiß den UW-IMAPD über Bord und konfigurier dein System nach einem der Postfix-Cyrus-Amavisd-new-spamassassin HowTos...  :Wink: 

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal ein paar Kommentare:
> 
> 1.) UW-imapd sucht die Mails nur in /var/spool/mail/$user nirgends anders
> ...

 

Ich bin ja immer wieder für neue Sachen zu haben. Doch wo gibt es dieses HowTo?

Zu ersten kann ich Dir sagen, das dort auch die Files liegen. Den Rest konnte ich noch nicht bestätigen, da er mir keine Mails im Mail Client angezeigt hat.

Im logfile steht nur:

```
Jan 28 15:37:43 [xinetd] START: imap2 pid=3823 from=217.154.10.141

Jan 28 15:37:43 [xinetd] FAIL: imap2 address from=217.154.10.141

Jan 28 15:37:43 [xinetd] EXIT: imap2 pid=3823 duration=0(sec)

```

Leider nicht mehr.

----------

## Haldir

Als Anfang:

http://www.delouw.ch/linux/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/html/

du kannst natürlich Web und Mysql da kippen wenn du es nicht brauchst

später dann:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mailfilter-guide.xml

oder du nimmst die forumssuche da gibts einige Threads zu dem thema

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Als Anfang:
> 
> http://www.delouw.ch/linux/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/html/
> 
> du kannst natürlich Web und Mysql da kippen wenn du es nicht brauchst
> ...

 

Hi,

ich habe jetzt angefangen mich durch das erste HowTo zu arbeiten. Jedoch stoße ich ihn der Konfiguration des Postfix auf eine Problem.

Folgender Content wird dort wiedergegeben:[/code] *Quote:*   

> You also need to create the file /usr/local/lib/sasl2/smtpd.conf with the following contents:
> 
> pwcheck_method: saslauthd
> 
> The next step is to tell postfix how to find the saslauthd socket:
> ...

 

Ich selber habe auf meinem System das Verzeichnis /usr/local/lib/sasl2 nicht sondern nur /usr/lib/sasl2. Daher nehme ich an das ich in diesem Verzeichnis die stmpd.conf bearbeiten sollte.

Doch mit den anderen Verzeichnissen kann ich leider nicht auf meinem System dienen. Liegt das ganze bei gentoo vielleicht woanders?

Sollte ich vielleicht in der make.con bei USE noch spezielle Sachen eintragen?

----------

## kurt

Hi,

probier mal diese anleitung die ist auf gentoo ausgerichtet.

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MailServer

gruss

kurt

----------

## Haldir

Ich weiß ja nicht Heinzelmännchen, aber etwas Eigeninitiative solltest du schon zeigen, ich glaub du wirst selten ein HowTo finden, was perfekt auf deine Bedürfnisse und dein System zugeschnitten ist. 

Ich denk mal anpassen von Pfad angaben sollte doch das Mindeste sein, was man selber können sollte dabei...

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *kurt wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> probier mal diese anleitung die ist auf gentoo ausgerichtet.
> 
> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MailServer
> ...

 

Hi das HowTo sah sehr vielversprechend aus und habe es auch durcharbeitet. Ich mein, nach einigen Änderungen an meiner VHOST lief dann web-cyradm auch und ich habe erst einmal mein Domaine Domain eingetragen.

Doch das Versenden und empfangen klappt leider gar nicht. Bekomme bei beiden Seiten 554: Relay access denied.

Beim empfangen steht folgendes genau im Log:

```
Feb  2 13:21:21 [postfix/smtpd] connect from dd1028.kasserver.com[81.209.148.114]

Feb  2 13:21:21 [postfix/smtpd] NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from dd1028.kasserver.com[81.209.148.114]: 554 <user@xyz.no-ip.org>: Re

lay access denied; from=<userkas@kasdomain.de> to=<user@xyz.no-ip.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<dd1028.kasserver.com>

Feb  2 13:21:22 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from dd1028.kasserver.com[81.209.148.114]

```

Zur Veranschaulichung noch der Auszug aus postconf -n:

```
alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

html_directory = no

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

mailbox_transport = cyrus

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf

mydomain = no-ip.org

myhostname = xyz.no-ip.org

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r1/readme

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sender_canonical_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-canonical.cf

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

```

Ich hoffe dies gehört noch zu diesem Thread und ich kann dieses Thema bald abschließen.

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Ich weiß ja nicht Heinzelmännchen, aber etwas Eigeninitiative solltest du schon zeigen, ich glaub du wirst selten ein HowTo finden, was perfekt auf deine Bedürfnisse und dein System zugeschnitten ist.
> 
> Ich denk mal anpassen von Pfad angaben sollte doch das Mindeste sein, was man selber können sollte dabei...

 

Die selbstinitiative existiert schon. Jedoch bin ich das Thema auch langsam müde. Da es bestimmt auch schon das vierte HowTo ist, welches ich durch arbeite und immer und immer wieder funktioniert etwas nicht. Eigentlich möchte ich nur den Mailversand für mehrere Domains und Konten realisieren. Das dies sich so schwierige gesaltet, dass hätte ich nie angenommen.

 *Quote:*   

> Off-Topic
> 
> Was bedeutet eigentlich die vielen Nullen bei den Ports? Ist der Server dadurch auch von außen erreichbar?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Anarcho

Ja, richtig. Wenn etwas auf 0.0.0.0 lauscht, ist es offen für verbindungen von allen IP-Adressen/Netzwerken.

Das sollte insofern nichts machen, als das du openrelay deaktiviert hast, was der fall zu sein scheint, bekommst du doch gerade eben diese Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Ja, richtig. Wenn etwas auf 0.0.0.0 lauscht, ist es offen für verbindungen von allen IP-Adressen/Netzwerken.
> 
> Das sollte insofern nichts machen, als das du openrelay deaktiviert hast, was der fall zu sein scheint, bekommst du doch gerade eben diese Fehlermeldung.

 

Habe ich irgendetwas verpasst? Es ist doch richtig, das openrelay deaktiviert ist, oder? Sprich ich möchte ja auch nicht jeden gestatten meinen Server für seine Zwecke zu benutzen.

Jedoch möchte ich schon, dass auch die Mails angenommen werden und ich auch welche senden kann.

----------

## Anarcho

Sagte ich doch.

OpenRealy scheint nicht aktiviert zu sein, was gut ist.

Aber verschicken sollte von localhost ohne autentifizierung gehen und von ausserhalb per smtp-auth.

so sollte es eingestellt sein.

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

Also local geht die Mail veraus. Das ist schon mal gut. Tat es allerdings vorher auch schon.

Wenn ich jetzt jedoch über den Mail-Client versenden möchte, dann bekomme ich log ( smtpd -v ) folgende ausgabe:

```
Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: subnet

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] inet_addr_local: configured 4 IPv4 addresses

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] warning: inet_addr_local[procnet_ifinet6]: Couldn't open /proc/net/if_inet6 for reading: No such file or directory

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] inet_addr_local: configured 0 IPv6 addresses

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] mynetworks: 192.168.0.0/24 127.0.0.0/8 1.1.1.0/24 212.209.128.118/32

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: user = [***]

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: password = [***]

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: dbname = mail

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: table = virtual

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: select_field = dest

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: where_field = alias

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: additional_conditions = and status=1

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: hosts = localhost

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse: /etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf: adding host 'localhost' to list of mysql server hosts

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem private/proxymap

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = open

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] send attr table = unix:passwd.byname

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] send attr flags = 64

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: flags

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: flags

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 80

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] dict_proxy_open: connect to map=unix:passwd.byname status=0 server_flags=0120

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: proxy:unix:passwd.byname

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: user = [***]

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: password = [***]

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: dbname = mail

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: table = virtual

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: select_field = dest

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: where_field = alias

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: additional_conditions = and status=1

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: hosts = localhost

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse: /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: adding host 'localhost' to list of mysql server hosts

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_initialize: SASL config file is smtpd.conf

[b]Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] sql_select option missing[/b]

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_create: 0x80a5830 18000

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] connection established

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 0

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: resource

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: software

Feb  2 15:56:26 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: noanonymous

Feb  2 15:56:27 [postfix/smtpd] connect from ***domain mit IP***

Feb  2 15:56:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: ***domain***: no match

Feb  2 15:56:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: ***IP***: no match

Feb  2 15:56:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: ***domain***: no match

Feb  2 15:56:27 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: ***IP***: no match

Feb  2 15:56:27 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 220 xyz.no-ip.org ESMTP Postfix

Feb  2 15:56:27 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] < ***domain mit IP***: EHLO ***locale***

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 250-xyz.no-ip.org

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 250-PIPELINING

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 250-SIZE 10240000

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 250-VRFY

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 250-ETRN

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 250-AUTH CRAM-MD5 DIGEST-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN NTLM

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 250-AUTH=CRAM-MD5 DIGEST-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN NTLM

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: ***domain***: no match

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: ***IP***: no match

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 250 8BITMIME

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] < ***domain mit IP***: AUTH LOGIN

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method LOGIN

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Username:

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] < ***domain mit IP***: ZGFuaWVs

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: ***user***

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Password:

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] < ***domain mit IP***: ZGFuaWVs

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: ***user***

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] warning: SASL authentication problem: unknown password verifier

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] warning: ***domain mit IP***: SASL LOGIN authentication failed

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 535 Error: authentication failed

Feb  2 15:56:34 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 15:56:35 [postfix/smtpd] < ***domain mit IP***: QUIT

Feb  2 15:56:35 [postfix/smtpd] > ***domain mit IP***: 221 Bye

Feb  2 15:56:35 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from ***domain mit IP***

Feb  2 15:56:35 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Feb  2 15:56:35 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

Feb  2 15:56:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 15:56:35 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x80a5830
```

Dabei ist mir die Mitteilung sql_select option missing aufgefallen. Nur deuten kann ich diese nicht.

Und wenn ich eine an den Mail-Server sende, dann bekomme ich folgende Logausgaben:

```
Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] connection established

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 0

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: resource

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: software

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: noanonymous

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] connect from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: mail.gmx.net: no match

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 213.165.64.20: no match

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: mail.gmx.net: no match

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 213.165.64.20: no match

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] > mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: 220 xyz.no-ip.org ESMTP Postfix

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] < mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: HELO mail.gmx.net

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] > mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: 250 xyz.no-ip.org

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] < mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: MAIL FROM:<mygmxaddr@gmx.de>

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <mygmxaddr@gmx.de>

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_addr: addr=mygmxaddr@gmx.de

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: move existing entry key mygmxaddr@gmx.de

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: mygmxaddr@gmx.de

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] fsspace: .: block size 4096, blocks free 1082444

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_size: blocks 4096 avail 1082444 min_free 0 msg_size_limit 10240000

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] > mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: 250 Ok

Feb  2 16:46:22 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] < mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: RCPT TO:<***user***@xyz.no-ip.org>

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <***user***@xyz.no-ip.org>

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_addr: addr=***user***@xyz.no-ip.org

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: move existing entry key ***user***@xyz.no-ip.org

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: ***user***@xyz.no-ip.org

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] >>> START Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated status=0

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] permit_mynetworks: mail.gmx.net 213.165.64.20

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: mail.gmx.net ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 213.165.64.20 ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: mail.gmx.net ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 213.165.64.20 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: mail.gmx.net ~? 1.1.1.0/24

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 213.165.64.20 ~? 1.1.1.0/24

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: mail.gmx.net ~? 212.209.128.118/32

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 213.165.64.20 ~? 212.209.128.118/32

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: mail.gmx.net: no match

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 213.165.64.20: no match

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks status=0

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=reject_unauth_destination

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] reject_unauth_destination: ***user***@xyz.no-ip.org

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] permit_auth_destination: ***user***@xyz.no-ip.org

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: leave existing entry key ***user***@xyz.no-ip.org

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: 554 <***user***@xyz.no-ip.org>: Relay access denied; from=<mygmxaddr@gmx.de> to=<***user***@xyz.no-ip.org> proto=SMTP helo=<mail.gmx.net>

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=reject_unauth_destination status=2

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] > mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: 554 <***user***@xyz.no-ip.org>: Relay access denied

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] < mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: QUIT

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] > mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: 221 Bye

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x80a5830

Feb  2 16:46:23 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x80a5830

```

Zusätzlich habe ich jetzt auch noch xinetd remerged und wollte dann den cyrus Dameon neustarten. Doch ich bekomme den gar nicht gestoppt.

```
gentoo root # /etc/init.d/cyrus stop

 * Stopping cyrus imapd...                                                                                              [ !! ]
```

Habe mir daraufhin das Script angeschaut und musste feststellen das ich die cyrus-master.pid Datei überhaupt nicht habe. Ein Prozess selber gibt es lauf ps ax auch nicht.

Wie bekomme ich den jetzt gestoppt?

Habe jetzt noch mal  netstat -an | grep LISTEN gemacht und die Ports 110 (POP3) und 143 (IMAP) werden jetzt nicht mehr abgehört. Sollte dafür aber nicht eigentlich auch cyrus zuständig sein oder ist xinetd von nöten?

----------

## Haldir

cyrus zap ist dein freund, das setzt den start/stop status auf stop zurück

Über den Rest enthalte ich mich jeglichen Kommentars, ich empfehl dir mal die Anleitung genau durchzulesen und die HowTos zu vergessen...  :Wink: 

----------

## Heinzelmännchen

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> cyrus zap ist dein freund, das setzt den start/stop status auf stop zurück
> 
> Über den Rest enthalte ich mich jeglichen Kommentars, ich empfehl dir mal die Anleitung genau durchzulesen und die HowTos zu vergessen... 

 

Danke, das mit dem zap ist mir wieder entfallen, sorry.

Welche Anleitung soll ich denn jetzt genau lesen? Sind HowTos nicht auch Anleitungen. Daher wäre dies für mich ein widerspruch.

Benötigt jetzt eigentlich cyrus xinetd und wo erwartet cyrus überhaupt die Mails?

----------

## Haldir

Ich bezog mich auf Anleitungen im Sinn von Handbüchern, du hast sicher nie die Configfile Referenz gelesen bzw. verstanden...

Desweiteren wenn du wirklich willst, dass dir hier einer hilft, poste nicht seitenweise logfiles, die nutzlosen Inhalt haben...

Du hast im ganzen Thread nicht einmal deine exakte Serverumgebung beschrieben, also wo der Server sitz, wer Mails an den Server schicken darf ob er Relay macht usw.

Danach können wir weiter sehen.

Apropos Cyrus, steht in der Anleitung was von XinetD?, schau nach, dann hast du deine Antwort...

----------

